# Sunken boat at island



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I posted a pic in my other thread but really was hoping to find out more info. Anyone know if they made it off the island last night. Sure would be nice to know the GW's have looked into it and checked on them. Im sure someone knows those guys and could ask.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

What body of water is this? Like you, it would be nice to know if the boaters are safe.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Lake livingston. Surely someone has went and got the boat by now? I wouldnt think the GW would just let it stay there huh ? Any up dates...anyone


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

It was still there Sunday afternoon at 330


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Same motor as mine, but not my boat, wonder if he has same water in tank issues as me after this.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The boat is still there, no sign of people now, the tent is still there too.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Pull up along side with two boats with straps slid underneath the boat. Use winches or even comealong to raise it up to top rail then use big pump a few guys could have it out of there.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Anyone asked the gw or people at gate if they know anything? Wierd that tents just there now and no peoples. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If they are still there I bet it was wild the last coupla days with the storms.
Em r tuff island people!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> If they are still there I bet it was wild the last coupla days with the storms.
> Em r tuff *island people*!


Island people, how do they compare to river rats?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Island People Lives Matter!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

tbone2374 said:


> Island People Lives Matter!


Not really, if you are living on Pine Island and your boat has been sunk for four days right in front of you, then you are hiding from the law( probably not for long), or drinking waaaaay too much.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

They ain't tough as us ------ uh them river rats :rotfl:


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

shadslinger said:


> Not really, if you are living on Pine Island and your boat has been sunk for four days right in front of you, then you are hiding from the law( probably not for long), or drinking waaaaay too much.


could very well be both!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

River Rats do it better!!!!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It's still there, no sign of island and or river people anywhere.
The tent was pitched well!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Called tra and they didnt know about it. Said they would tell GW but its probley a perment fixture now. Seems like a waste of the motor and stuff and who knows about the people. Guess its not a big deal?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

It can be our 2 Cool retreat, when the wives say we're fishing too much! Cook your fish, on the spot. Just think, one wouldn't have to pay to launch.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> It can be our 2 Cool retreat, when the wives say we're fishing too much! Cook your fish, on the spot. Just think, one wouldn't have to pay to launch.


Sounds like fun. We could be the Pine Island Pirates! Arggg


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

anyone check inside the tent? Any buzzards hanging around? Weird....


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Anyone see the boat or people today?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

They were gone yesterday. And the boat.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

shadslinger said:


> They were gone yesterday. And the boat.


Cool. Thanks for the info


----------

